# Circ'ed dolls??



## Seie (Jun 9, 2005)

So I was dropping off my kids at daycare today. Was sitting there combing my DDs hair before leaving - noticed a little fat cute babydoll on the floor. I also noticed that it had a penis and thought - yeah how neat - a real boy-looking doll. (I really have an aversion to those dolls with no genitals - I mean kids are not stupid - they KNOW something is missing) Anyway - I picked the doll up and thought - hey - they are even pretty detailed. Then looked up close - GEEZ - the doll is CIRC'ED! WHY? For crying out loud..
And I live in country where circ is very rare. I am guessing the doll was made in a country with high circ rates - and would look like many boys there - but still..


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

That is disturbing. I got dd a intact baby on ebay. Both a boy and a girl.


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

In the States, "circ'd" dolls are the norm, because unfortunately that's what doll makers seem to think a penis looks like. But I've never seen one here in Europe. Anatomically correct dolls are common here, and intact is definately the assumption for baby boys.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

My mom got me a doll when I was a kid with real girlie parts. I very clearly remember seeing the male doll was intact though. I don't know why I remember, but I do. lol


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mntnmom* 
In the States, "circ'd" dolls are the norm, because unfortunately that's what doll makers seem to think a penis looks like. But I've never seen one here in Europe. Anatomically correct dolls are common here, and intact is definately the assumption for baby boys.

But there are so few anatomically correct dolls in the US.


----------



## Minarai (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
But there are so few anatomically correct dolls in the US.

The reason for that is because parents think it's obscene.
There was some controversy in 1976 (I read about this in _Uncle John's Biggest Ever Bathroom Reader_) when a doll from a TV show (I can't remember which one it was) was released and parents complained because the doll had boy parts. As far as I know, that incident set a precedent in the US toy industry.

Anybody seen that "Baby Pi Pi" (that, from what I can tell, was the doll's actual name) commercial? That would NEVER fly in the US, as people would see it as sexual.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

That would NEVER fly in the US, as people would see it as sexual.
That is messed up! Baby pi pi (baby wee wee in Ireland







) does EXACTLY what baby boys do. You take his nappy off and he pees on you.









I had an anatomically correct baby girl when i was little, they're harder to get now. What i liked about her wasn't so much the genitals (which i never thought about), but that scrunched-up newborn face....awwww, cuteness!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't know, dd's nursery school, which is hardly a bastion of crunchiness (just a mainstream coop), has intact baby boy dolls. They're definitely around.


----------



## DJay (Sep 10, 2006)

The doll maker is probably circumcised himself, and thinks it is normal.


----------



## Seie (Jun 9, 2005)

I couldnt help myself - I had to see that pipi commercial for myself. So here it is: Pipi doll

I see why some parents would think that was a bit disturbing - but honestly - it does do what little boys do. And I'm sure that is how children would interpret it. Either way its a hilarious commercial








Oh and he is intact


----------



## strawberryfields08 (Apr 11, 2007)

Does anyone know where to find a reasonably priced intact doll? We need to add some baby boys to our collection and I def. want them intact!


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

My grandma has a knack for finding them at the thrift store.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

ds has this one

Here is another one


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

In 38 years I have never seen an anatomically correct doll. Not one, ever. Now that I think about it, it is kind of weird.

DD has started showing some interest in realistic baby dolls. I will definitely look for one now that I know they exist.


----------



## Minarai (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
ds has this one


Quote:

Female doll is very modest without visible genitalia
While the male one isn't.
*sniff* *sniff* I smell sexism.


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
\

Here is another one

I might get the hispanic one for ds2 for Christmas. It might be handy for potty learning too in the Spring.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

I thought there was an anatomically correct girl doll that showed girl parts...

I tend to think of it as 'retraction'; we're not seeing glans on the anatomically intact boy, we're not seeing the inner parts under the labia majora.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Minarai* 
While the male one isn't.
*sniff* *sniff* I smell sexism.









Why would you WANT to see a baby girl's inner labia, clitoris and vagina?

They are more internal, and are often not seen. You can't help but see the penis, however.


----------



## Dan Bollinger (Aug 13, 2006)

I've never seen a cut baby boy doll, so strange to hear one exists. What amputation will they model next?

If you want anatomically correct dolls I recommend JC Toys. They make the Berenguer line. I contacted the owner about a bulk purchase and he didn't know if his male dolls were cut or not. I verified they were using a digital photo he sent me.

For the record, an anatomically correct female doll will show the vulva, but not inner genitalia. I bring that up because I do baby fairs and I've heard a lot of young mothers refer to the vulva as the vagina, and then blush when I say vulva. Strange.


----------



## Minarai (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
Why would you WANT to see a baby girl's inner labia, clitoris and vagina?

They are more internal, and are often not seen. You can't help but see the penis, however.

It may be implied that she has had a type 4 FGM done (Nubian infibulation).


----------



## Seie (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh I like the soft dolls. I have never seen soft anatomically correct dolls before. They are more cuddly than the hard plastic ones..

I tried looking online for anatomically correct dolls and came across these: Amamanta family I think they are awesome!


----------



## jenP (Aug 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoBecGo* 
That is messed up! Baby pi pi (baby wee wee in Ireland







) does EXACTLY what baby boys do. You take his nappy off and he pees on you.









Actually, my son never ever peed on me. I was really expecting it because everyone says that's what boys do, but... nothing. My mom said my brother never peed on her either.

But anyway, back to the dolls... I really don't have a problem with the dolls that have no genitals at all. It's just a doll, not a sculpture. Kids just play pretend with it. Think of all the rag dolls or cornhusk dolls and what not that don't even have fingers and toes. Some dolls don't even have faces. None of our stuffed animals have any genitals either. So I don't think it is weird for dolls to have nothing. It just isn't necessary, unless you are using it for teaching anatomy, potty learning, or some such thing.

Jen


----------



## PlainandTall (May 21, 2010)

Wow- this thread is a blast from the past! (and I mean that both ways) I remember that TV show doll mentioned- I was 7 when it came out but I didn't have one- (didn't have a TV either) it's strange to think they even made a doll because the show was not a kids show at all... who was the market? Anyway- the show was "All in the Family" and the doll was the grandson of Archie Bunker, Joey Stivic. I see there are some on Ebay- but I can't tell from the photo what level of detail exists.


----------



## Acupuncturist (Sep 25, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Minarai* 
While the male one isn't.
*sniff* *sniff* I smell sexism.









I had the same thought. I think perhaps what they mean to say is that the female doll's inner labia and clitoris is covered by her outer labia. But why they think that that is more modest I do not know. There are plenty of women whose inner labia are large and outer labia are small (or non-existant), but that certainly should not mean that those women are immodest. Weird. But at least the manufacturer is making an effort.


----------



## 123 (Jun 16, 2005)

I've never actually seen a circ'ed doll. When my nephew was potty training I looked all over (the internet and brick-and-mortar stores) and I only saw intact anatomically correct dolls. I made a point of checking. Actually I just went on ebay and searched anatomically correct dolls and they were all intact (at least the ones where they show it, which was most of them).

I think (hope) the doll you saw was not the norm.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acupuncturist* 
I had the same thought. I think perhaps what they mean to say is that the female doll's inner labia and clitoris is covered by her outer labia. But why they think that that is more modest I do not know. There are plenty of women whose inner labia are large and outer labia are small (or non-existant), but that certainly should not mean that those women are immodest. Weird. But at least the manufacturer is making an effort.

Not to get overly personal here, but isn't that something that typically develops through puberty? I've changed a lot babies' diapers in my lifetime, and most(ok, all that I've seen) girls have a larger outer labia than inner, in many cases such that the inner is almost completely internal. I thought that developed in puberty.

As for the doll itself.... I don't see the problem. I guess it would be weird in a society where most boys are intact, but if the point is to accurately reflect what children look like, a circed doll DOES reflect what many little boys look like.


----------



## AfricanQueen99 (Jun 7, 2008)

If you're looking for intact cloth dolls...

I had one made on Etsy - http://www.etsy.com/transaction/21953684. My son gave it to my daughter at their first meeting. Little Miss still sleeps with it every night.







I had to pay extra (oh, the irony) for a penis, but she was happy to make him intact. And she tossed in a cloth dipe for him for free.


----------

